# A village called (name)



## BloodRose

Hi, I'd be the happiest person on earth if someone could please tell my how to write the following sentence in Korean:

"I live in a small village called (name)."

It's especially the "a village called..." part I have a problem with, I really can't figure out how to say that. What I ended up with was "(name) 라는 작은 마을에 살고 있어요." but I don't know if that is anywhere near correct. Is it wrong to put "라는" after the name, should I use the verb "불리다​" instead?


----------



## terredepomme

"(name) (이)라는 작은 마을에 살고 있어요." is good. 불리다 is excessive. You can use ~(이)라고 하는


----------



## BloodRose

Ok, thank you!


----------

